# Mere flesh wound



## Bl69aze (Nov 23, 2018)

Typical bite looks worse than it is

But it still hurt 

Tip of the thumb and index finger

Squirted blood over the carpet


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ouch ,what was that from 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 23, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Ouch ,what was that from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Coastal, I wanted to get him out to weigh, but i moved a bit too quick and he turned around and wrapped me up

I wasn’t really thinking about him not having a feed for a while


----------



## LilithLeChat (Nov 23, 2018)

Whoops!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 23, 2018)

The 1st and last time I was bitten by a coastal was back in the year 2000. Was a 6-7ft wild specimen about 40km west of Kempsey in NSW. It was the result of a handling error on my part and it nailed me right on the right elbow and I had blood pouring down my arm and running off my finger tips, you'd have sworn I'd sustained some sort of serious life threatening arterial injury... bled like a stuck pig. 

Good times.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Nov 23, 2018)

When my Bredli bit me, she wrapped around my wrist and wouldn’t let go. Got me right around last two knuckles on my right hand, and yeah, so much blood. Wouldn’t let go until I dunked my fist in her water bowl, and then took me about 15 minutes to unwrap her. After just a few seconds of having my fist in the water, the water turned crimson lol.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 24, 2018)

The leftovers 

I can almost make out the whole bite mark over the 2 digits but thumb definitely got the bad side of things


----------



## GhoulGecko (Nov 24, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> The leftovers
> 
> I can almost make out the whole bite mark over the 2 digits but thumb definitely got the bad side of things
> 
> View attachment 325638


Ooooft.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 24, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> The leftovers
> 
> I can almost make out the whole bite mark over the 2 digits but thumb definitely got the bad side of things
> 
> View attachment 325638


Dude your thumb-nail is fully munted. lol


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 24, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Dude your thumb-nail is fully munted. lol


That’s what stress and anxiety does 

Guess that what happens when u study full time and work at 21


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 24, 2018)

Hahaha...that's just a love bite....hahaha. Wait until you get tagged by a descent sized Olive or Scrubby or Ven and then you'll know what a real snake bite is...


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 24, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Hahaha...that's just a love bite....hahaha. Wait until you get tagged by a descent sized Olive or Scrubby or Ven and then you'll know what a real snake bite is...


Ive had a large bhp bite my shoulder...now that hurt


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2018)

Monitor bites are way worse. Their teeth slice right through you.


----------

